# Most outrageous price you've ever seen



## Chris_Skeleton (Jul 15, 2010)

So does anyone have any stories of the MOST ridiculous or outrageous price they've seen for a T?

Well a few days ago I stopped in my lps that specializes in Ts and they had an ~7" LP on HUGE wood chips with jagged edges in a 20 gallon tank with a lamp for $350!!! And for a store that specializes in Ts, I have no idea why it was on giant wood chips.


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Jul 15, 2010)

I Know of a seller on Kingsnake .com that has a Female Brachypelma albiceps for 500.00, and a female Grammostola pulchripes for 250.00. Thats just flat out ridiculous.


----------



## Philth (Jul 15, 2010)

A very popular dealer years ago would often have adult Bracys. on his list for $1200 sometimes.  Im not saying this was "outrageous" as I dont tell people what to sell things for, but this dealer did have some fun poked at him sometimes

later, Tom


----------



## Crows Arachnids (Jul 15, 2010)

Philth said:


> A very popular dealer years ago would often have adult Bracys. on his list for $1200 sometimes.  Im not saying this was "outrageous" as I dont tell people what to sell things for, but this dealer did have some fun poked at him sometimes
> 
> later, Tom


Oh yes. I recall  Probably worst I have seen is on these forums. Poecilotheria metallica pair, male was penultimate I believe, $1500.


----------



## fretman08 (Jul 15, 2010)

At the lps here they had a 4" P.ornata for $235! is that not ridicialous!


----------



## Trogdora (Jul 15, 2010)

That would probably be the $180 OBT some guy on Craigslist tried to sell me.  Very rare!


----------



## Philth (Jul 15, 2010)

Crows Arachnids said:


> Oh yes. I recall  Probably worst I have seen is on these forums. Poecilotheria metallica pair, male was penultimate I believe, $1500.


$1500 for a pair of adult-ish metallicas dosent sound that ridiculous to me?  What would you sell them for?:?

Pet stores are expected to sell for higher prices.  Another spider dealer a few years ago had some very rare spiderlings, for $800. A spider that most of the average hobbiest cant tell apart from a simulair looking spider that sells for about 30 bucks.

Later, Tom


----------



## Anubis77 (Jul 15, 2010)

My LPS has a Brachypelma hybrid that's going for $250. At least it won't get sold easily.


----------



## Crows Arachnids (Jul 15, 2010)

Philth said:


> $1500 for a pair of adult-ish metallicas dosent sound that ridiculous to me?  What would you sell them for?:?
> 
> Pet stores are expected to sell for higher prices.  Another spider dealer a few years ago had some very rare spiderlings, for $800. A spider that most of the average hobbiest cant tell apart from a simulair looking spider that sells for about 30 bucks.
> 
> Later, Tom


Are you kidding me? Males, $250, any more than that, at that particular time, not worth it. Females, $600. Add those up. I would sell them for $1,000 maximum, just on the basis that you get both, and don't have to look to pair off your female.


----------



## Fran (Jul 15, 2010)

OOOOOH boy....
Dont let me come in here


----------



## Crows Arachnids (Jul 15, 2010)

Fran said:


> OOOOOH boy....
> Dont let me come in here


Don't beat around the bush Fran, relay your thoughts


----------



## Fran (Jul 15, 2010)

Crows Arachnids said:


> Don't beat around the bush Fran, relay your thoughts



hahahahah. (Hey! yes I call and yeah is the same phone  )

Well, one of the antologic ones was a 6" Female Lasiodora parahybana
for $225. Yes, from that known dealer.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 15, 2010)

I think one of the craziest I've seen was _Phormingochilus everetti_ spiderlings for 799 dollars I believe it was :wall:
I also recall those adult_ Brachypelma_ for over a thousand dollars and if I remember correctly it was because the dealer didn't want to sell them hehe!
It's interesting to compare the spider hobby to lets say reptiles where people have paid like 150,000 or more for a single snake.Even the rarest spiders would never get so high priced.I honestly have never spent more than 150-200 on a single spider but have managed to acquire some pretty rare and uncommon things over the years.I really think spiders deserve to have some value as to me there better than any other animals but sometimes you definitely scratch your head on some of those giant price tags!
-Chris


----------



## Crows Arachnids (Jul 15, 2010)

Fran said:


> hahahahah. (Hey! yes I call and yeah is the same phone  )
> 
> Well, one of the antologic ones was a 6" Female Lasiodora parahybana
> for $225. Yes, from that known dealer.


I just knew you were going to mention that! The reason that I mention the metallica is because they already command a sky high price, jacking those really doesn't fly with me.


----------



## Philth (Jul 16, 2010)

Crows Arachnids said:


> Are you kidding me? Males, $250, any more than that, at that particular time, not worth it. Females, $600. Add those up. I would sell them for $1,000 maximum, just on the basis that you get both, and don't have to look to pair off your female.


haha I hear ya about the price.  Maybe its just me, but I wouldnt sell a pair for less then $1500.  Whats another 500 after a thousand .  As I mentioned already, im not much for judging somebody on pricing.

Later, Tom


----------



## Crows Arachnids (Jul 16, 2010)

Philth said:


> haha I hear ya about the price.  Maybe its just me, but I wouldnt sell a pair for less then $1500.  Whats another 500 after a thousand .  As I mentioned already, im not much for judging somebody on pricing.
> 
> Later, Tom


Well, I'm not judging anyone. I just find the pricing ridiculous, tis all.


----------



## Philth (Jul 16, 2010)

syndicate said:


> I think one of the craziest I've seen was _Phormingochilus everetti_ spiderlings for 799 dollars I believe it was :wall:
> 
> -Chris


haha thats what I was refering to here...



> Another spider dealer a few years ago had some very rare spiderlings, for $800. A spider that most of the average hobbiest cant tell apart from a simulair looking spider that sells for about 30 bucks.


Later, Tom


----------



## gargoyl52 (Jul 16, 2010)

i saw a P. irminia female probably around the 4" mark for $300 at a LPS


----------



## syndicate (Jul 16, 2010)

Philth said:


> haha thats what I was refering to here...
> 
> 
> 
> Later, Tom


LOL maybe if I get an egg sack I can quit my job 
Wouldn't that be nice!
-Chris


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jul 16, 2010)

I hardly shop anywhere but the store i work for and here. i have seen some pretty sweet deals at my store (4" P. ornata sexed female for $49.99) but the worst one ive seen in the lansing area was a Avic avic 2" male (ventral appearance) for $60.


----------



## sharpfang (Jul 16, 2010)

*Plattyoma *pair* on AB*

For in the Area of $600 I think it was....Male Not mature  Did any1 else Laugh @ That ? :razz:


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 16, 2010)

I saw a B. albiceps 1.25" at the LPS for 80$ so dumb !


----------



## thebugfreak (Jul 16, 2010)

the most outrageous price i was offered was $60 for a m. balfouri. which i took without hesitation. the guy was selling them for $200, but i knew the guy really well and he offered to hook me up for $60.


----------



## advan (Jul 16, 2010)

Trogdora said:


> That would probably be the $180 OBT some guy on Craigslist tried to sell me.  Very rare!


that was me!!! lol nope never even had an obt

i think 150 for a mm p. regalis that has been mature for months is a little high.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jul 16, 2010)

smallara98 said:


> I saw a B. albiceps 1.25" at the LPS for 80$ so dumb !


That's actually not a bad price. I paid $65 for ours when it was 1/2".

I don't know how common they are in the US hobby, but most of the Brachys are not seen very much over here so maybe that's why I don't see $80 for a 1.25" sling as a bad price.

*shrugs*

Cass


----------



## NikiP (Jul 16, 2010)

Not insane crazy, but I still think my LPS selling G. roseas for $30 is nuts when there's a store in the next town over that sells them for $15. The other store also keeps there T's better & offers wayyyy more then just G. roseas.


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 17, 2010)

$300 for a G.rosea on ebay. Does no one know you can't sell tarantulas on there?


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jul 17, 2010)

Saw an add on a norwegian site once where a guy sold a "very rare tarantula, has HOOKS, in pre-molt" for the equivalent to 900$.. He had never seen a tarantula with hooks before, and believed he had a very rare species =/


----------



## sean-820 (Jul 17, 2010)

^best yet

Worst i probably saw was locally on kijiji somebody trying to sell an adult  female rosea for 175$ (just the t). Though in the canadian forum people thought it may not of been a rosea and may have been another similar grammostola sp.


----------



## NikiP (Jul 17, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> Saw an add on a norwegian site once where a guy sold a "very rare tarantula, has HOOKS, in pre-molt" for the equivalent to 900$.. He had never seen a tarantula with hooks before, and believed he had a very rare species =/


That is awesome!


----------



## Wlapkiewicz (Jul 17, 2010)

I agree that the story about a guy who believed that his tarantula with the hooks is one of a kind is really priceless.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah, a MM in pre-molt is really worth 900$! Hahahaha, some people really shouldn't keep living things..

I sent him an e-mail, explaining that his spider was a mature male, and that it would possibly die from trying to molt. He refused to believe me, but the spider never sold...


----------



## Amelia (Jul 18, 2010)

A pet shop I visited in Ohio had a nice looking 2-3" LP "on sale" for $99.99. Darn, I knew I shouldn't have left my checkbook in the truck.


----------



## Fran (Sep 21, 2010)

We have an all time World Record on the most ridiculous price on the hobby.

*Lasiodora klugi, female 8+ = $1200*

   

Source? Pm me


----------



## BigJ999 (Sep 21, 2010)

wow that just wow that is a lot of money lol I would never pay that for a T


----------



## CAK (Sep 21, 2010)

Wonder if they will allow you to use trade credit to purchase!


----------



## Fran (Sep 21, 2010)

CAK said:


> Wonder if they will allow you to use trade credit to purchase!


lol no, but I would offer 250 g roseas.


----------



## Redneck (Sep 21, 2010)

Fran said:


> We have an all time World Record on the most ridiculous price on the hobby.
> 
> *Lasiodora klugi, female 8+ = $1200*
> 
> ...


Fran.. You know that is a perfectly reasonable price for an 8"+ L. klugi.. :? I mean come on! I was asking $1000 for my 7.5" LP..  Its reasonable...  Right?!


----------



## Fran (Sep 21, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Fran.. You know that is a perfectly reasonable price for an 8"+ L. klugi.. :? I mean come on! I was asking $1000 for my 7.5" LP..  Its reasonable...  Right?!


More like in Mexican pesos, or Italian Liras


----------



## Redneck (Sep 21, 2010)

Fran said:


> More like in Mexican pesos, or Italian Liras


LoL!

So.. There is this guy selling a Goliath Birdeater with 30 gallon & all the fixxings for $50.. Said its 5.5" unsexed.. Im guess its a male burgundy.. Im might be about to go pick it up..


----------



## HARLEY-XLH666 (Sep 21, 2010)

$60 for a 1" P. murinus.


----------



## Rowdy Hotel (Sep 21, 2010)

syndicate said:


> I think one of the craziest I've seen was _Phormingochilus everetti_ spiderlings for 799 dollars I believe it was :wall:
> I also recall those adult_ Brachypelma_ for over a thousand dollars and if I remember correctly it was because the dealer didn't want to sell them hehe!
> It's interesting to compare the spider hobby to lets say reptiles where people have paid like 150,000 or more for a single snake.Even the rarest spiders would never get so high priced.I honestly have never spent more than 150-200 on a single spider but have managed to acquire some pretty rare and uncommon things over the years.I really think spiders deserve to have some value as to me there better than any other animals but sometimes you definitely scratch your head on some of those giant price tags!
> -Chris


Being a member of the reptile hobby myself, I would say that the extraordinarily high reptile prices are probably due to the fact that reptiles reproduce at a much slower rate and they sell to a much larger market. There are many more people into reptile than there are into tarantulas.


----------



## bobusboy (Sep 21, 2010)

man my LPS low balls; 40-120$ for mature Ts or almost mature, and they change the prices based on how "pretty" the T is


----------



## Ingar (Sep 21, 2010)

In all LPS in my country you can find only G. rosea for about 90$. I think it's a little bit high.. And sometimes salesmans try to ensure you that those are rare Ts from tropical forests


----------



## BrettG (Sep 21, 2010)

$125 for a MM versi,and $80 for a female C.fasciatum at a petstore,and $450 for a female boehmi at another petstore.....$110 for a H.lividum ,and $75 for singapore blue slings at another place that will remain unnamed............


----------



## Fran (Sep 21, 2010)

BrerttG said:


> $125 for a MM versi,and $80 for a female C.fasciatum at a petstore,and $450 for a female boehmi at another petstore.....$110 for a H.lividum ,and $75 for singapore blue slings at another place that will remain unnamed............



Bah, theres a messomelas on the list  at $899


----------



## BrettG (Sep 21, 2010)

Fran said:


> Bah, theres a messomelas on the list of this "guy"  at $899


Fran,I must say,you have a knack for either being lowballed by dealers,or finding INSANELY high prices from them!


----------



## Fran (Sep 21, 2010)

BrerttG said:


> Fran,I must say,you have a knack for either being lowballed by dealers,or finding INSANELY high prices from them!


Yeah is a personal "crusade" against greedyness


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Sep 21, 2010)

BrerttG said:


> $125 for a MM versi C.fasciatum  ..


I got a MM for 165$.I didn't want to get it but my Dad insisted.:?
It was his money,not my problem.:}


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 21, 2010)

SpyderBoy606 said:


> I got a MM for 165$.I didn't want to get it but my Dad insisted.:?
> It was his money,not my problem.:}


Not smart. Shoulda told him no.


Did you even have a female for him?

edit: You could have bought an adult female for $165.

edit 2: Excuse my terribel grammar today.


----------



## dannyboypede (Sep 21, 2010)

my lps has 2-3" avic. avics. for 42 dollars a peice. its no 1000's of dollars, but still; i could get two a. avics that size for the same price


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Sep 21, 2010)

Warren Bautista said:


> Not smart. Shoulda told him no.
> 
> 
> Did you even have a female for him?
> ...


I said we should have left it.
We had him for a month and then I convinced my dad to get a female.
So if breeding and sales worked out I could pay him back $500 dollars in T's.
She is on the verge of making a sac.
Being 2 weeks from the first mating.


----------



## Mamisha-X (Sep 21, 2010)

before I got into the hobby my lps had a little 1.5" B.Smithi for 100$ .... I thaught she was the most interesting and beautifull creature on the face of the earth! did sooooo much dog walking to save up that money :} now that I am into the hobby I would never pay that much again but I dont regret getting her.


----------



## barabootom (Sep 21, 2010)

My local pet store has a 1/2 inch N chromatus for sale for $79.00.  But it includes a small overpriced plastic critter keeper and a few inches of peat.


----------



## endoflove (Sep 21, 2010)

hahaha i beat all of ya i had some T's for sale for i think i put the price at like 999999999999 or some thing like that ( it was a give me an offer post but got deleated becouse i dident have prices so i placed an insane price to get attention.....dident work either!)


----------



## bloodred1889 (Sep 22, 2010)

im not sure of tarantula proces much, when i worked at a pet store they had chilian roses for about £12 and they were sub adults, now they have one at that price aswell.
they also have 2 t.blondis one is bigger she is £119 the other slightly smaller is £99 is that a good price?
i bought my .hminax from them for £19 she was an adult.
my p.irmnia juvinile was about £20 and i swapped her for an adult one which was £40.. ish.

in the other reptile shop down town they dont seem to have a clue.
i bought a obt sub adult for £20 which i thought was great.
but.. they have about 5 chillian roses on desplay for £39 each or £19 for smaller ones.
they have two red knee slings for £19 each
and they have a sub adult H.lividum for £59.99 which i am sure is too expensive.
also they arnt really that experienced with tarantulas, they have been open for about 2 years and had reptiles and fish, some frogs and millipeeds too.

i swapped my 9 tarantulas back then for a male bearded dragon and tank but i had to still pay £100, because the owner said the tarantulas would be £100 worth in exchange.
(so angry with myself for doing that i had some beautiful tarantulas in the past. and i gave him all the tanks too, i had an adult female king baboon who was beautifull, an obt a green botlle blue, a curly hair.. sigh stupid move.. although i do love morgan my bearded dragon )

they have one tub that says giant pink toe for £39 which isnt a giant pink toe atall its an avic avic, i told them this but they havnt changed it.
they also have a tub labeled queillian or whatever its spelt pink toe for £39 also and that is also just avic avic.
i like buying off them because there friendly and reptiles plus banned me for those 2 years so i had to get food for them in the other shop, but they seem to overprice alot of things (in my opinion only) but they do sell custom tanks for quite cheep.
hopefully they will get better and have more tarantulas and have good prices.. till then its luck really, see i swapped my massive exoterra tank yesterday for him to build me two tall thinn tanks for my burrowers which is cool, one was for my H.minax but she died, so now im eyeing up there cobolt blue but the price is *£59.99* and i think thats just not right.. is it?

what are your opinions on these prices?

oh and p.s im not bad mothing either of the shops they do sell great animals and have really nice shop layouts and setups and in reptiles plus case good experts.

anyway...
sorry long reply.


----------



## endoflove (Sep 22, 2010)

location location location i honestly dont know about EU prices but its a little high in USD to be honest but idk the going rate there


----------



## Tindalos (Sep 22, 2010)

MM L.violocips 450$- yet the pet store kept adult females for 120.. its a great store one of the best i have ever seen and best prices but once in a while they just had a weird price.. i think they did that just to mess with people

the LPS average pricing and a decent collection, nothing rare but had a few uncommon species.. they had an A.avic sling for 45.00$ just because it was in a cool container..it was just a hobby cube. yet they had A.avic mature females for 20$ and if you bought one you can buy another one for half off.


----------



## Dal (Sep 22, 2010)

a lps had a G.rosea for ~120$


----------



## ajhere (Sep 22, 2010)

i had never seen a t for over a 1,000 but i have seen a bracypelma annitha for 500 usd lol


----------



## jeff1962 (Sep 23, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> That's actually not a bad price. I paid $65 for ours when it was 1/2".
> 
> I don't know how common they are in the US hobby, but most of the Brachys are not seen very much over here so maybe that's why I don't see $80 for a 1.25" sling as a bad price.
> 
> ...


 Your correct , thats not a bad price even here.  I paid $55.00 each for smaller ones than that I bought 2 years ago. I still have all 5 of them they are about 3 inches long now. Slings seem to be easier to find here than adults ,at least for now.


----------



## KoffinKat138 (Sep 23, 2010)

ajhere said:


> i had never seen a t for over a 1,000 but i have seen a bracypelma annitha for 500 usd lol


If it was an adult female, There's tons of people that would be willing to drop that for a Brachypelma annitha.


----------



## ajhere (Sep 24, 2010)

KoffinKat138 said:


> If it was an adult female, There's tons of people that would be willing to drop that for a Brachypelma annitha.


wow im speechless


----------



## Terry D (Sep 24, 2010)

^ From what I've seen, even males of this sp command a comparatively high price.....

Oh, and as an answer to the thread topic/inquiry.........any of those species I'd like to have but can't currently afford!


----------

